# OCZ DDR3-1600 PC3-12800 memory running at 533Mhz.



## Yur (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi,

I just finished a system for a friend... At least, that is what i thought, until i discovered that my beautiful OCZ Reaper DDR3-1600 PC3-12800 memory was running at way to low speed. In Everest Ultimate it says DDR3-1066 (533Mhz)
And since both my motherboard and memory should be capable of running at at least 1333Mhz, i figured something was wrong.

I mailed the Asus support guys, and they told me to check wether it is in the QVL or not, and if the timings, voltages and frequency where right.

I looked in the QVL of the Asus M4A79T Deluxe motherboard, and found out that my memory wasn't in the list. :S

And when i went into the BIOS to check the frequency, voltage and timings, i found out that my knowledge of memory was insufficient.
It confronted me with the following abbreviations: TCL, TRDC, TRP, TRAS, TRTP, TRC, TWR, TRRD, TRWTTO, TWRRD, TWTR, TWRWR, TRDRD, TRFC0, TRFC1, TREF.

Where the h*ck should i find all that info? Because there wasn't a list of all those specs with my memory... And on the OCZ website they say it should ben 1.7 Volt, although on my memory i written "1.9 Volt".

Does the fact that the memory isn't in the QVL mean that my memory is definitely not gonna work @ 1333Mhz, or is it possible to get it working by filling all the [Auto] fields with the specs of the Mem.? Cause i don't feel the need of sending it back, pay for sending it to them, getting new, and pay again for sending... :S

Any help would be welcome.

Greetz,

Yur


EDIT: My system specs are: Asus M4A79T Deluxe(Bios version 0092), OCZRPR16004GK, AMD Phenom || Black edition X4 3.4Ghz, Club3D Radeon HD 4890 superclocked edition(950Mhz, 1GB)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I use a lot of OCZ RAM on Asus boards so I doubt that is the problem.
1.9V is the maximum suggested Voltage and 1.65 is the common suggested Voltage for DDR3. 
Install CPU-Z and check the RAM. The RAM is double pumped so you are actually running at 1066MHz. (2X533=1066)

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## Yur (Jun 13, 2009)

Yea, i presupposed that it's effective clock was 1066, but now here are the CPU-Z results(attached to this post), and the are quite shocking i think. 

It is running at 668Mhz, ddr, so 1336 effective clock, is good, but now te timings are 9 9 9 20, while they should be 7 7 7 24 according to what's written on the module or @ 533 7 7 7 16 27 according to CPU-Z's idea. And it says in the tab SPD that my voltage should be 1.5... is that possible/probable if 1.9 is written on the module itself?

CPU-Z also says my CPU is an AM2+ CPU, but it actually is AM3...

Everest still of the opinion that my memory is running at 533 DDR, of witch a screenshot is attached to this post.

And, another weirdo thing is that my GPU thinks it is running @ 500Mhz when it should be running @ 950. Everest says 950 for a moment and then steps back to 500, ATI's utility says 500, and even when i set the GPU freq. manual, it stays @ 500, and CPU-Z also says 500.

So, that's a very lot of weird things collected in 1 computer...

Well, anyway, thanx for your help so far.

Yur


----------

